# Questions about CAE Testing & Collecting Blood Samples



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

First of all.....for those of you who test for CAE, how often do you do it? Biotracking's website says to test every 6 months. Is there a set number of clear test you get before you stop testing? (Say for instance you've tested the same doe 4 times and every time she comes back CAE free....would you continue to test that doe or just assume she's clear after X amount of test?)

After finding out my vet will charge me a $25 office visit, plus $85 PER goat just to draw blood for me to send off for testing, I want to learn how to do it on my own. I want to fence my pasture, expand my barn, I need a full sized milk stand and I want to add 2 more does......and that fee of $85 per goat can help me get closer to my goals if I learn to draw blood myself 

I saw kits on www.biotracking.com with the red top tubes, needles and needle holders......is this the best place to buy from or is there somewhere else to get blood drawing supplies for a better price?

Thanks in advance!

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I purchased 100 test tubes off of ebay for pretty cheap ($15 that included shipping). Syringes and needles can be purchased at most farm/vet supply stores.

But you can start learning right now by just getting your hands on your goat. Find the windpipe or throat of your goat. Push your hand down next to the windpipe (not on it) and the jugular vein should pop out. There is one vein on each side of the windpipe. It doesn't matter which one you use. Once you can find this with certainty pulling blood is just a matter of inserting the needle and pulling back the plunger. Sometimes when you are starting out it helps to have a small area shaved so you can really see it stick out.

hope everyone chimes in with lots of help for ya.

downhome


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd check with another vet. 85.00 per goat sounds extremely high to me. Our vet charges about 35.00 for a farm visit, but then just for the tests themselves. We've run CAE, CL, TB, brucellosis and Johnne's in the past. We're just getting our herd home again, but plan on testing everyone once, closing the herd and calling it good (we're getting our original animals back from closed, clean herds of two friends so aren't that worried about disease.)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know if you've seen this yet, but here are some good pictures and an explanation on how to draw blood.

http://hippityhooves.com/Stuff_DrawingBlood.html


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Biotracking is great, they are very helpful and even tell you to call every two minutes if you need to when you are drawing blood and such. Their started kit will get you going.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is another good site to check out:

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_151.shtml

You will always be glad that you learned this skill! You save money, but you also become so much more independent - test when you want - for what you want - for very little hassle. 

Biotrackings little kit can be nice for a first timer. After that shop for best prices/what you need to replace what you have used etc.

As for frequency of testing... We test once/year. But our herd has been negative for 10 years (started negative with goats from negative herds).

It depends on what your starting point is - new goats - probably 2X/year at first. From a clean herd that you trust - once a year might be just fine. Suspects or Positives - much more frequently while you try to figure out if you have positives or not - and then at least 2X/year while you work your way clear of the positive CAE animals in your barn.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree. After two tests, then annually if you have brought new goats into the herd.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I didn't get Biotrackings blood draw kit because I didn't feel comfortable with the drawing method with that kit. I bought the tubes separately and use a regular 3cc syringe with a 20 gauge needle. I did my goats in '09 for the first time all by myself, just snapping them to a fence with a collar. My buck was not tamed fully and he was difficult but I prevailed. I like Biotracking because they give titer levels. Showing the reactivity score of the blood to the test.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Double ended needles, http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Multi-Sample-Blood-Collection-Needle/252-620.html , 3 ml red topped tubes, http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Monoject-Blood-Collection-Tubes/396-350.html , blood collection holder, http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Blood-Collection-Holder/41-1.html 

I just ordered today - 100 needles, 100 3ml tubes and 20 holders with shipping came to just over $42.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! Lots of great info & links, really appreciate it!

Julieq- I'm limited on my choice of vets out here and it's a $50 farm visit fee, so I was willing to pay the office visit to drive up & have it done...if the price had been reasonable. My old horse vet was amazing but since we moved to Noodle, he's almost 2 hours away and won't come this far for a farm visit...

Lavern- Are you saying you draw blood with a needle & syringe and then inject it into the collection tube? 

I think I will raise my kids on CAE prevention until I have at least 2 clear test on all my does just to be safe.... I bought my girls from people who test & Sabrina was a bottle baby raised on CAE prevention and was tested negative a lil over 6 months ago....but until I have at least a few test, done by me I would feel safer using CAE prevention.

Thanks again for everything!


----------

